# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Segel-/Brettgre

## Deadlev

Hallo.

Ich wollte mal wissen, ob ich ein 8,5er Segel noch auf einem 120er Board fahren kann.
Ich wollte mir nmlich ein 121 l Starboard Carve kaufen. Das sollte dann mit 8,5 und 6,5 bis 7 besegelt werden. Kann man das noch gut machen, oder ist es ratsammer ein 130 l Brett zu kaufen?

Ich wiege 85 Kilo und fahre hauptschlich Flach und Kabbelwasser.

Gre,

Deadlev 


_;;;/

----------


## Flo_

kommt drauf an wie geschickt du im segelhandling bist.Man kann sehr groe segel auf kleinen brettern fahren wenn man das gleichgewicht hat

----------


## beetle2004

Hab auf meinem Carve 122 ein 9.0er problemlos gefahren, musst nur eine Racefinne in entsprechender Gre nehmen und schon geht das. Wiege zwar etwas weniger, aber da solltest Du Erfolg damit haben.

Viel Spass und beste Gre
Beetle2004

----------


## Hangman

Ich denke auch das es mglich ist ! Hab mich mal bei andern Herstellern nach Vergleichbaren Brettern umgeschaut und da ging das auch. Also so wie schon gesagt ne ordentliche etwas grere Finne (mehr Oberflche ;] ) und dann msste das auch gehen.

Hang loose

----------


## Deadlev

Auf breiteren Brettern msste man doch theoretisch grere Lappen fahren knnen oder? Macht es also Sinn mglichst ein breiteres Brett zu kaufen?

----------


## Flo_

der nachteil ist das breite bretter nicht so agil (eng drehen..........) sind. Zum heizen sind sie aber super.

----------


## Hangman

Ja die breite des Boards spiel schon eine rolle jedoch ist glaube ich die Heckbreite das entscheidende bei der Breite, die sich auf die Segelgre auswirkt

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Ja genau - die breite hinten ist entscheidend.
Das hngt mit dem Hebel zusammen den Du in den Fuschlaufen aufbringen kannst. Nur eine grere Finne bringt Dir nichts wenn Du nicht die erforderliche Breite hast weil ergo - der Hebel nicht gro genug ist. Du kannst damit zwar fahren bist aber schnell am Limit.
Aber der Carve in 121 sollte das locker machen bis 8.5.

----------


## novize

mich wrde der umgekehrte fall interessieren.
ich habe ein 160l board. in der regel werden bei dieser klasse segel ab 6.5 angegeben. wie weit lsst sich das unterschreiten und was genau hat das fr auswirkungen.

----------


## Flo_

was soll das bringen?Sicher kannst du kleine segel auf ein groes brett tun. Auswirkungen : nicht so gut hhe laufen und (wahrscheinlich) langweile

----------


## novize

wenn kein anderes brett vorhanden ist und ein 6er segel wegen der bedingungen zu gro ist, muss ich wohl ein kleines segel draut tun. also erbrigt sich deine frage, was das bringen soll

----------


## Hangman

@ novize
Klar kannst du ein kleineres Segel drauf machen. Ich selber bin mal 164liter mit nem 5,3qm gefahren. Das geht gut. Nur im vergleich zu dem kleinen spielerischen Segel wirkt das Board dann doch nen bisschen trge (aber auch nicht mehr als sonst) ...
... und nen kleineres Brett macht deutlich mehr Spa!!!

Hang loose

----------


## olli1111

@Lars:
Es hngt wirklich vom Brett ab (genauer von der Position von Mastspur und der Finne), ob Du es mit nem kleinen Segel noch gut fahren kannst. Es kommt also auf nen Versuch an. Freut mich brigens, dass Deine Bandscheibe den Urlaub anscheinend ausgehalten hat!!
Wann machen wir denn unseren Test?  :Smile: 
Btw., wenn Du das Brett mit nem kleinen Segel testen mchtest und keins organisieren kannst, leih ich Dir gerne eins, wenn wir uns mal in Ool treffen.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## kurtundercover

fahre selber als flautenbrett 126l hifly free mit 7,8 segel ohne probleme.habe auch schon 9,0 auf dem brett gefahren.geht auch,brauchte aber dann halt ne 460er finne.das 7,8 er fahre ich mit 400er finne oder auch mit ner 320 lessacher.

gru kurtunder

----------


## novize

hi olli,

denke mal, im juli oder august knnte ein treffen hinhauen. wird natrlich schwer, da einen windreichen tag zu erwischen.
zum segel: gucke die ganze zeit nach einem gebrauchten, hab aber noch nichts passendes gefunden.

die frage hatte ich brigens deshalb gestellt, weil ich hoffe, diese saison den entscheidenden schritt zu machen. sollte das so sein, msste ich natrlich auch bei starkwind erst mal mein 160 l board fahren, denn der nchste boardkauf muss dann grndlich berlegt und geplant werden.

zur bandscheibe: bis jetzt hlt sie  :Happy:  und ostern am gardasee war geil!

----------

